# Wesson Timberlanes Saturday...



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We are going this Saturday if anyone wants to join in with us. Should have a good group going around 20-30 bikes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

man i wish i still lived close... lol get us some good pics/vids!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Will do man. Drillers are you going to be able to make it?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Cmon guys nobody wants to go let her eat?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I WANT TO!!!! But. I cant....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Not this time buddy...206 miles 1 way, for 1 day....Gotta pass this time.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Well we will get together soon for some 12oz curls.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You can make it Polaris... Load up and come on down... You got to have someone close to crash with...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Masher said:


> Well we will get together soon for some 12oz curls.


*MOST CERTAINLY MY FRIEND!:beerchug::beerchug::friday::friday::friday::friday:oke:*


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It has been pouring at Tlanes all day today.... I can't wait I'm starting to get a chubby...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

12oz curls, yall better bring them dumb-dumb bells to the meet and greet , well all exersice together


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Last chance to get in. The economy sucks so lets mudride dammit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

get some pics and *vids* tomorrow!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We had a ball today post pics later. I ran off in a 8ft deep hole and sunk my bike but man it was a blast. Got to get her ready to eat again.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha dang man. welcome to the ticking time bomb club.
im a 2 time verteran.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I couldn't get it fired back up after 3 oil changes and diesel so we will have to see how it shakes out this week. Any tips Phree.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

make sure you hear the fuel pump kick on.. if not rollover sensor.
if that's not the issue, you likely dno not have enough compression to get it started.
take out the plugs, pour oil in the spark plug holes and turn it over a buch with the plugs in, wires off. this will fre the rings.

rings will seize when the get cold water in the combustion chamber and they shrink drastically and seize in the grooves.

try the oil. once you get it turned over a bunch. put the plug wires back and give it a go. you may need some ether to get her woke up.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Masher-You better have that thing ready for the meet & greet!! 

Wood Butcher-We'll have plenty of dumb-dumb bells for ya!! lol If we get low, we'll get some more!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I turned it over a bunch with oil on top of the pistons and the plugs out. I'm going to drain the fuel this morning and put in some more. It wasn't under but for a few secodnds so I don't know how much might have went down the tube from the pod. Before I went under I turned the key off. The water was halfway up the snorks when I flipped the key back so it wasn't running when it went under. My Rotella T synthetic looked like a vanilla milkshake and that's no lie. It was pure white, you will know when you have water in your oil for sure.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't you worry Ole girl is going to be ready to eat for sure.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> I turned it over a bunch with oil on top of the pistons and the plugs out.


should plugs in but wires off


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey masher u need to have the plugs in when when u crank it over with the oil in cly that pressure is was will unseize the rings . i sunk mine and phree told me to do that and she fired on about the 3rd turn over. she'll smoke awhile untill it burns all the oil off . when u get it runnin put some seafoam in the oil and let it run for a while before ur last oilchange. that should dry out any moisture left in the crankcase


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont want to write this but knock on wood i have yet to sink mine I am goin to copy the recovery info on this site and keep it in my truck for when the time comes already used it on a popo a few weekends back


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha brother you shouldnt have wrote that 
yer time is coming now! 
let's hope not.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Knock on wood - I haven't sank mine either....yet. Close a couple times, but not yet.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I got a real close on for ya doin water wheelies in the creek and hit a stomp and went nose down i almost fell off the front of the bike lol Hey Phree my time is comin but thanks to this site I will be ready sooner or later when you ride like we do its goin to happen


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When I tell you the motor was full of water it was flat out full. We stood it up on the rack and poured it all out but I didn't goose the throttle. Stood it back up and goosed it and the butterlies opened and water poured for a bit. I'm bout to drain the fuel and put some new in right now. I need to go get some seafoam now. How much do you put in?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Man that sounds bad get some good pics if i can find the thread on the seafoam i will post back


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

here it is 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## dreggsta (Aug 21, 2009)

you wanna pull the plugs 1st, spray some carb cleaner in there & bump it over to get the water out. you leave the plugs in there w/the water on the top of the head & you will heve worse probs than seized piston rings. water don't compress. brian, you did the right thing. good luck to you today.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Masher I dont live close to you but if I can help in any way just let me know i used the recovery thread above a few weeks ago on a popo it worked good


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help. It won't crank so I'm off for some starter fluid. It is right at the edge of firing the starts rolling slow.


----------



## dreggsta (Aug 21, 2009)

brian, you tell everyone here on your future plans? hahahaha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, lol got to love a big Vtwin.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Man, I don't know what's up. I'm going to pull the plugs again and try to see if anything is still on top but it won't fire. Guess I will pick up some new plugs tomorrow becuase it is firing.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

wats the big plans maybe thundercat mudpro I thank that new cat looks good


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, that's the one but I'm keeping the Brute.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

man if i had the money i would have one in barn I really would love to have one with some 32 backs and Let her eat


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Some of the pics more to come.

http://s862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/87GMC_2009/


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I should have known it was going to be a crazy day for me. Right by the camp you see a pond with a sprinkler and I took off into it. Well there was lighting in it and next thing I know I'm rippin lights off and not going anywhere. Yep, I had the wires tangled all up in my front end. Then the next pic you see us pulling stuff out of the front a jackleg had repaired his barb wire fence and threw the pieces into the hole and I found that and wrapped it up in the front end as well. I at least got to have about 4 hours of fun before I sank her.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah.... that pond is NOT a riding in pond... haha..


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I hate that tow of shame when mine locked had to towed by a big bear for 5 miles


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... I'm just glad they didn't catch me red handed unwrapping their wiring from my brakes.

My tow of shame was by a Honda and I was hearing it all the way back and while working on my bike. 

I was about to give up and I said to hell with it and dumped some more oil on top of the butterflies and released it in. All of the sudden she fired and smoke went all over the place. I made 5 oil changes and the oil is as clear as can be now and I took her for a few laps around the pasture and one time across the pond. She is back to eatin and life is good thanks everyone for the help. I don't notice any power loss at all she still eats like a scalded gorilla. I could't be more pleased with the outcome. Now it may blow up tomorrow but we'll worry bout that later.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

glad to hear it.............drive it like you stole it:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i always run the bike after the last "finished" oil change. At least an hour of good hard riding. that way, any remaining moisture is evaporated out the crankcase vent.
glad its back running


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to hear Masher!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was worried till she came to life. I was so happy I was jumping around in the barn saying It's Alive.. It's Alive... The horses were lookin at me like I was crazy.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

IT LIVES AGAIN


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> I was worried till she came to life. I was so happy I was jumping around in the barn saying It's Alive.. It's Alive... The horses were lookin at me like I was crazy.


:haha:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Timberlanes Videos 8 22 09 :: DSCF0083.flv video by 87GMC_2009 - Photobucket

Timberlanes Videos 8 22 09 :: DSCF0087.flv video by 87GMC_2009 - Photobucket

Timberlanes Videos 8 22 09 :: DSCF0098.flv video by 87GMC_2009 - Photobucket

Timberlanes Videos 8 22 09 :: DSCF0160.flv video by 87GMC_2009 - Photobucket



Go to this link for all the vids. 
http://s862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/87GMC_2009/Timberlanes Videos 8 22 09/


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

http://s862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/87GMC_2009/Timberlanes%20Videos%208%2022%2009/?action=view&current=DSCF0189.flv


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

There is some language inappropriate for minors in the vids. Everyone is warned delete if they are bad.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!! The horseshoe pit looks ALOT deeper than last time I was there....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> http://s862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/87GMC_2009/Timberlanes%20Videos%208%2022%2009/?action=view&current=DSCF0189.flv


haha! :rockn: thats awesome.. I could make a few coments but... I'll keep them to myself!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It was much more gratifying in person... LOL.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was the first one in the Horseshoe pit. I entered one side and my boy Jayce on a Honda 420 with 28 laws entered the other side. As I rounded the shoe he had made it about 12ft into his side and was turing around to head out. He looked like a duck in an oil slick trying to get out. I don't think anyone had been through it that day because I was breaking ground the whole way it was deep and sloppy to say the least. Not water with a hard bottom.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah.. the pit was like that the day I was in it.


----------

